

Drug traffickers hack shipping containers - danielnordh
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/how-traffickers-hack-shipping-containers-to-move-drugs

======
X4
I met some interesting guy when having a coffee outside, who showed me some
stuff he develops at his company.. holy shit, it was unlike anything I had
ever imagined that shipping container technology was close to.

He sold something like google-glass, connected to remotely controlled
electronic lock-systems for shipping containers. Those also allowed to
visually track where a container is and if the lock is open/closed etc. A guy
could run around, check containers and unlock containers, all by done by
looking through the glasses and talking through radio.

